# Kevin/Karen Calls the police on me!



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Long story short....I went in for my order. I was waiting with one other family in the front waiting to be seated. The host walks up (possibly the mananger) before I said anything, he said in a passive aggressive tone, "Sir, I will be with you shortly." I said, "I just have have pickup" He said, "These people (a family) take priority over you. You'll have to wait." I said, "Sir, I am not rushing you. I am just letting you know that I have a pickup." He said, "These people take priority over you!" Confused about the confrontation, I patiently wait for his return.

He proceeds to seat the family at their table and comes back immediately and says, "You may go to the bar to pickup your order." I realized the order had been sitting at the bar the entire time. I said, "Why didn't you just say that in the first place? That I just needed to go to the bar."

Well, he didn't like that, we got into an slight argument and he says "Leave my restaurant. You will NOT receive the order." He is foreign. I say this so you can understand his mannerisms. After some more debate and asking the bar politely for my order, he calls the police. I said, "You're calling the police?" For what?"

I had a few more words for him and I left. I was never disrespectful. I did not use profanity and I did not threaten him even though I did let him know I was pissed. I did raise my voice and let him know a few things.

I leave. Go outside wait for the police. Talk with them. They go inside and speak with him and they basically knew he called the police for no real reason.

Wild day.......I can't say it was racially motivated or not but I have never been asked to leave a restaurant and never had the police called on me.

The cops said to me, "I hope you have a better day." They knew it was ridiculous to call them


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Leave a nice review on yelp/google for that restaurant.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Isn't Yelp diluted with enough bad reviews already? That's not fair to Yelp or the Yelp community, this is bad for the community! 

You raised your voice and let him know a few things, you let him know you were pissed and the best part "I can't say it was racially motivated or not"

I dunno, but it seems like there is more to this story than you are letting on.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> So, he seats the family at their table and comes back immediately and says, "You may go to the bar to pickup your order." I said, *"Why didn't you just say that in the first place?" *That I needed to just go to the bar. Well he didn't like that, we got into an slight argument and he says...


So, instead of being the better person, YOU decided to become the antaganist and create a problem.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

There's a resto where I live similar to what he describes, drivers are ignored and customers are prioritized, sometimes the host will give you the food, sometimes you're directed to the bar, host ignores drivers and so does bartenders, there are no signs for instructions for delivery, I used to like going there when the pandemic started because dine in wasn't allowed and they were nice to drivers, had many well paying orders from there, now that dine in is allowed they've gone back to same old same old, I don't go there unless is a $25+ and even then I wouldn't go head to head with anyone I'd just wait my turn and if they ignore me I cancel and leave.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> Long story short....I went in for my order. The host (possibly the mananger) before I said anything, said, "Sir, I will be with you shortly." I said, "I just have have pickup" He said, "These people (a family) take priority over you. You'll have to wait." I said, "Sir, I am not rushing you. I am just letting you know that I have a pickup." He said, "These people take priority over you." Confused about the confrontation, I patiently wait for his return.
> 
> So, he seats the family at their table and comes back immediately and says, "You may go to the bar to pickup your order." I said, "Why didn't you just say that in the first place?" That I needed to just go to the bar. Well he didn't like that, we got into an slight argument and he says "Leave my restaurant. You will NOT receive the order." He is foreign. I say this so you can understand his mannerisms. After some more debate and asking the bar politely for my order, he calls the police. I had a few more words for him and I left. I was never disrespectful. I did not use profanity and I did not threaten him even though I did let him know I was pissed. I did raise my voice and let him know a few things.
> 
> ...


Please have this on Cam. You would be a viral sensation.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you are asked to leave and do not leave when you are asked to leave, that can be considered criminal trespass, at least in my state. Upon being asked to leave, you must leave.

I have a "trench coat" style jacket that I tried wearing one day only to get kicked out of places within mere moments of walking through the front door. Apparently trench coats are not appropriate these days.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If you are asked to leave and do not leave when you are asked to leave, that can be considered criminal trespass, at least in my state. Upon being asked to leave, you must leave.
> 
> I have a "trench coat" style jacket that I tried wearing one day only to get kicked out of places within mere moments of walking through the front door. Apparently trench coats are not appropriate these days.


Trench coat mafia. 

Everyone knows. 

Columbine. creepy AF


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I put businesses on blast all the time.


Hammer his.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Leave a nice review on yelp/google for that restaurant.


I did this the one time a manager pissed me off. Got a reply from the Owner and an apology from the manager. Don't care if she was having a bad day, don't take it out on me for coming to pick-up an order you did not want.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Next time bring Farticles!

"We sprayed this at a school dance and the principal called the police"


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I did this the one time a manager pissed me off. Got a reply from the Owner and an apology from the manager. Don't care if she was having a bad day, don't take it out on me for coming to pick-up an order you did not want.


Yep, that online order is a customer too. Why am I picturing Mr. Chow from the Hangover doing this?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

x


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> So, instead of being the better person, YOU decided to become the antaganist and create a problem.


No! He was a racist *sshole who did it on purpose! He was the initiator. Not me sir!


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> So, instead of being the better person, YOU decided to become the antaganist and create a problem.


You're looking for the remote. Your wife says she'll tell where it is after she comes back from the store. She comes back an hour later and then she says, "The remote is under your chair!"


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> No! He was a racist *sshole who did it on purpose! He was the initiator. Not me sir!


2 wrongs do not equal a right.

Right now, your responce is antangonistic. 

Just because some one else is being an ahole, does not give you permission to be one as well.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> You're looking for the remote. Your wife says she'll tell where it is after she comes back from the store. She comes back an hour later and then she says, "The remote is under your chair!"


Just because your wife acted like that, does not give you permisson to act like that.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

If my wife did that to me joke's on her cause I can control the tv with my phone 😆.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JDWhit_ said:


> Long story short....I went in for my order. The host (possibly the mananger) before I said anything, said, "Sir, I will be with you shortly." I said, "I just have have pickup" He said, "These people (a family) take priority over you. You'll have to wait." I said, "Sir, I am not rushing you. I am just letting you know that I have a pickup." He said, "These people take priority over you." Confused about the confrontation, I patiently wait for his return.
> 
> So, he seats the family at their table and comes back immediately and says, "You may go to the bar to pickup your order." I said, "Why didn't you just say that in the first place?" That I needed to just go to the bar. Well he didn't like that, we got into an slight argument and he says "Leave my restaurant. You will NOT receive the order." He is foreign. I say this so you can understand his mannerisms. After some more debate and asking the bar politely for my order, he calls the police. I had a few more words for him and I left. I was never disrespectful. I did not use profanity and I did not threaten him even though I did let him know I was pissed. I did raise my voice and let him know a few things.
> 
> ...


If I was the driver:
1. I tell dude at the restaurant to shove it and cancel delivery along with a complaint to Uber as to how I was treated so disrespectfully.
2. Drive off immediately. Whyyyyyyyyyyyy would you wait for the cops? 😐


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BigJohn said:


> being an ahole, does not give you permission to be one as well.


tell that to @SHalester


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a small neighborhood bar/food place close to where I live.

Wifey and I go there every Friday for prime rib.
Usually we invite another couple to go with us.
Been doing this for a long time.
Always tip BIG, and we HAMMER the bar.
Tab for mom and I is always over $100 and the bar is half that.

Last three or four times we make reservations for 5:30 and at 6:45 we still sitting there ... hungry and waiting.
Friday before last I got pissed. Walked up to the owner and our favorite waitress was standing there. I told her that "I need a check".
She seemed surprised and said, "Why?"
I said, "Because I'm hungry and I need to find a restaurant that will feed me. I need a check."
"But, your food is ready."
"Good. THEN LETS EAT."

I get this attitude look and I said, "Look. I been sitting here for an hour watching 'to go' orders fly out the door. Tourists who have never been in here before on the way to the lake. They don't spend $50 at the bar. They don't tip your help 30% or more. But they get better service than me?"

We got served, and I assured her that we won't be back for Friday night prime rib again. It is obvious to me that "you not only don't need my action; you don't _want_ it. If you want I can recommend a contractor to help you put in a drive thru window."

That's $300 or more per month that I will NOT be leaving there.
Last Friday we went to Lulu's and I had a Steak Dianne that was freaking OUTSTANDING.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If I was the driver:
> 1. I tell dude at the restaurant to shove it and cancel delivery along with a complaint to Uber as to how I was treated so disrespectfully.
> 2. Drive off immediately. Whyyyyyyyyyyyy would you wait for the cops? 😐


What you do is leave and wait 20 minutes or so before canceling. Make sure that food gets good and cold. Cancel, then it will take 15 to 20 min for a new driver to come by. Restaurant may have to remake the order.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jfinks said:


> What you do is leave and wait 20 minutes or so before canceling. Make sure that food gets good and cold. Cancel, then it will take 15 to 20 min for a new driver to come by. Restaurant may have to remake the order.


Even more of a pain, during a lunch/dinner rush.

Drivers strike back! Woo hoo!


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> So, instead of being the better person, YOU decided to become the antaganist and create a problem.


How so?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> How so?


Go back to my quoted post and pay attention to the part I made bold. Up to that point, it was just them being a*holes. Once you opened your mouth and said that back, as you then admit, you esculated it from "them being a*holes" into a fully blown aurgement.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Go in peace.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> Go back to my quoted post and pay attention to the part I made bold. Up to that point, it was just them being a*holes. Once you opened your mouth and said that back, as you then admit, you esculated it from "them being a*holes" into a fully blown aurgement.


You're saying that politely bringing to his attention that I have a pickup so that he doesn't think that I am waiting to be seated and that he could possibly direct me to the "pickup" line (if there was one), was being an *sshole?"


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> 2 wrongs do not equal a right.
> 
> Right now, your responce is antangonistic.
> 
> Just because some one else is being an ahole, does not give you permission to be one as well.


How exactly was I being an *sshole?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> You're saying that politely bringing to his attention that I have a pickup so that he doesn't think that I am waiting to be seated and that he could possibly direct me to the "pickup" line (if there was one), was being an *sshole?"


In case you are having a hard time understanding what you did wrong, i have created a screen shot with the problem hightlighted in red...


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> In case you are having a hard time understanding what you did wrong, i have created a screen shot with the problem hightlighted in red...
> 
> View attachment 602675


I agree! 👍 You're right! I snapped! 100% my fault! But it's not everyday, I have a run in with a blant racist and I snapped! You're 100% correct. I could have handled it differently. 

Lesson learned!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> I agree! 👍 You're right! I snapped! 100% my fault! But it's not everyday, I have a run in with a blant racist and I snapped! You're 100% correct. I could have handled it differently.
> 
> Lesson learned!


I appreciate your feelings and I am really glad you edited your post.

I do indeed understand. Like the old saying, it takes two to tango.

It is extremely sad that in this day and age, there are way too many people that have buttons that are easily pushed. And there are way too many people that know that and will make a point of pushing those buttons to elicit a response.

EVERYONE needs to be kinder and more respectful and take the high road. The more people that do that, the better for everyone.

Just ask the lady that made a decision to engage in "road rage" which resulted in her child being killed. Sure, the guy who pulled the trigger is guilty of murder. But if she had just been kind and respectful and backed off and let an AHOLE be an AHOLE, her child would be alive today.

EVERY person is equally important and is deserving of kindness and respect. Even if they are an AHOLE.

I truly and sincerely hope you have better days ahead.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

It's not what happens to you, it's how you react.


----------

